# Ran low on oil now will not start



## dwebb24 (Apr 2, 2020)

Hey guys I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze diesel with 116,000 miles on it now. I was driving on a old farm road with lots of rocks and guessing I’ve scraped the bottom of the oil pan which started causing oil to leak. I had driven it around all day without noticing it and I was sitting at a red light started going hit about 20MPH and the engine shut completely off very fast like. Almost as if a sensor had done it. Got the oil pan replaced and now car still won’t start. The mechanic said he finally got it to start for like 5 seconds and everything sounded fine but then shut off and still won’t start. Looking for everyone’s opinions as neither of us no to much about this newer Diesel engine.


----------



## dwebb24 (Apr 2, 2020)

There was one code for low oil pressure warning. But I would also like to note that I had been driving around for awhile with the def fluid needed light and I hadn’t gotten around to putting def in it... so could this be a coincidence possibly the egr is stuck open?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

DEF it cheap, fill it up. Are there any other codes on it? There is a oil sensor switch that is part of the pan, was that hooked back up correctly or otherwise damaged?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

so it still cranks, but doesnt run?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Not starting and not getting fuel are two very different things.


----------



## dwebb24 (Apr 2, 2020)

Yes cranked fine you could tell it kind of wanted to start but couldn’t get enough air or fuel. Pulled turbo piping off found compressor nut sitting in housing and turbo completely locked up. Must have been a coincidence


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

I’ve never heard of a modern car that will shut off due to low oil pressure. It’s a safety hazard.

most likely there is some signifier damage to the engine


----------



## dwebb24 (Apr 2, 2020)

What’s the Garrett turbo number for these cars? Having a hard time finding it and do they make rebuild kits for them? I assume they do.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Stop worrying about the turbo lol. It looks like you have bigger issues. Drain the oil or what's left of it and check for metal shavings. Does it make any sounds when cranking besides just the motor trying to start? Can you post a video of it. I agree with the above statement that you probably have some significant engine damage from letting it run low on oil. The turbo locking up isn't coincidental. It ran low on oil and the turbo use the oil to spin on. If it's locked, I'll bet money you engine be broketh, good sir. Check the oil for metal. If you see any take off the oil pan and inspect.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

dwebb24 said:


> What’s the Garrett turbo number for these cars? Having a hard time finding it and do they make rebuild kits for them? I assume they do.


If you locked it that bad you likely need a new turbo.


----------



## dwebb24 (Apr 2, 2020)

RoninDusette said:


> Stop worrying about the turbo lol. It looks like you have bigger issues. Drain the oil or what's left of it and check for metal shavings. Does it make any sounds when cranking besides just the motor trying to start? Can you post a video of it. I agree with the above statement that you probably have some significant engine damage from letting it run low on oil. The turbo locking up isn't coincidental. It ran low on oil and the turbo use the oil to spin on. If it's locked, I'll bet money you engine be broketh, good sir. Check the oil for metal. If you see any take off the oil pan and inspect.


Just find it strange I had zero low oil pressure warnings or low oil alerts come up before the engine shut off. With any lucky the turbo locked up before the engine did. I got a used turbo so I’ll know in time. But a turbo running low on oil wouldn’t have backed off the compressor nut. So guessing it had been like that for a little and possibly locked up just from that and not low oil. There was still some oil in engine when shut off. So we will see in time.


----------



## dwebb24 (Apr 2, 2020)

And after a little research come to find out these turbos are very well known for backing the nut off. Also the engine did start for a few seconds after oil pan replaced and it sounded find. So thinking maybe the turbo had loosened enough for engine to start for a second.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

What would the oil pan being replaced have to do with it "starting for a few seconds"? Also, what happened after a few seconds? Did you find any metal at all in the oil? Did you check the oil after if started and then _insert what it did here_? You do realize that the turbo is not directly attached to the rotating assembly of your motor? I assume, considering you changed the oil pan (still don't know why), you put fresh oil in it; if they motor was all messed up, fresh oil would let it slide around again, and then likely bind and further ruin the motor and spread metal shavings to anywhere the oil travels... The motor isn't using the turbo when it's idling or starting. It's not doing anything. Your car still should have started even if you took out the turbine. Not well, but the turbo not spinng would not stop the motor from running. 

This is just my honest opinion (based on the very, very little info you have given); your motor ain't lookin' good, and you are trying to troubleshoot everything except the motor because you don't want it to be dead. Lol. And I mean that in the nicest way (Oh boy, have I been there a few times). 

So yeah. What happened after those few seconds it started, when you dropped the pan, was there metal, and did you inspect and/or see damage inside of the engine, are there any funny sounds coming from it like shaking a rattle can, and when you did start it again after that, did you check the oil again for metal? The general rule is that a car will run longer without oil than it will without water, but they are both detrimental. I am PRETTY sure you spun a bearing or something like that. Personally, I would drop the oil pan, drop the main caps and rod caps one at a time and check them before you dump any more money into other things.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The diesel Cruze doesn't need the VGT to run. In fact I don't know of any turbo vehicle that needs it even if they completely fail. If it were any other way you would need some sort of gas producer to start the engines. Is your Cruze a helicopter? No. Its not the turbo.

But hey if its the turbo congrats I wish I had a helicopter.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Your motor is probably smoked. Rebuild or replace... even If you get it to run its life span has been significantly shortened.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

-loki- said:


> Your motor is probably smoked. Rebuild or replace... even If you get it to run its life span has been significantly shortened.





-loki- said:


> Your motor is probably smoked. Rebuild or replace... even If you get it to run its life span has been significantly shortened.


Let me add to that a bit... DIAGNOSE, then act accordingly. You (the OP) have not diagnosed it properly, and you have a bunch of people pointing you towards verifying what we relatively fear is the issue. Denial being what it is... yeah... a blown motor sucks... and not in the hot way (teehee)...

That said, you came asking for help, and I even asked; did you find metal in the oil? What happened after it "ran for a minute..". I mean, help us help you.  

Though, it seems to be the general consensus from those that have popped or worked on popped motors, you likey spun a bearing. I rememberI just rebuilt a 4G63T for my 1G EVO 3 swapped Talon AWD. I thought I was awesome, and I was... for about 25 miles. Car just stopped running one day. No clanks. No noise. Just stopped. Even cranked, no knock, no last cries... 

Pulled the oil pan and found 3/4 of the rods spun bearings and just blew metal everywhere... it was like a "Cars" version of a murder scene. lol. A lot us have been there. Trust me. haha.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

I agree with Ronin. You need to get the car in the air, do an oil analysis, and pull the pan and rotate the reciprocating assembly by hand and inspect.


----------



## dwebb24 (Apr 2, 2020)

Welp got the new turbo on... fired right up. But good bit of noise in engine (metal noise) clearly was bits from the turbo. I have been around Diesel engines and worked on them for quite some time. I had some knowledge that this small 4 cylinder diesel may not get enough air in engine if the very small turbo put on these is completely locked up to the point I couldn’t even spin in by hand. Which was the case here. Unfortunately when I took the old turbo apart it was so bad almost every fin was broke off compressor wheel. Knew it was going to be bad. So all in all it was a coincidence and it was the turbo that was keeping the engine from running. For anyone who cares or whoever may run into this rare problem in the future. (Also definitely not VGT turbos on these engines)


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Did the noise clear up after a few minutes?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

dwebb24 said:


> (Also definitely not VGT turbos on these engines)


What? Both the 2.0TD and 1.6TD have variable geometry turbos.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Diesel4Ever said:


> I’ve never heard of a modern car that will shut off due to low oil pressure. It’s a safety hazard.
> 
> most likely there is some signifier damage to the engine


dd15s at my last job had em

the isxs at current job have em


----------

